# Lucius the Eternal vs Slaanesh Lord



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a bit of a tactical dilemma at the moment in trying to figure out which HQ to choose for a Slaanesh / Emperor's Children Warband, (Please no Daemon Prince suggestions).

The 1000pts list that I am working with is as follows:

*
TROOPS*

10 CSM, Champion, Powerfist, IOS, x2 Meltaguns, Rhino 265pts

10 Noise Marines, Champion, Power weapon, Doom Siren, 5 Sonic Blasters, Rhino, 305pts

*FAST ATTACK*

5 CSM Raptors, Champion, Pair of Lightning Claws, IOS, x2 Meltaguns, 180pts

* HEAVY SUPPORT*

Vindicator, Daemonic Possession, 145pts


So my choices are, either 

(A) Remove the Noise Marine Champion and insert Lucius the Eternal, he has all the same gear as the Champion, plus an extra attack and his special rules for 160pts

(B) Remove the Raptor Champion, and replace him with a Chaos Lord, Mark of Slaanesh, Plasma Pistol, Blissgiver, Jump Pack, for 170pts

The reason I need the help is I am both torn tactically and fluffally (is that even a word?) as Lucius is my favourite 40k fiction character, meaning I can enjoy using the model with the established fictional history and can celebrate his tabletop kills, or I can create my own Chaos Lord and enjoy the tally of victims he he sends to their rapturous deaths with the Blissgiver. This means fluff comments are also welcome as for me they are just some extra rules to follow.:grin:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Id say Lucius the Eternal. I think he would do more for your army and, if you wanted to do a bit of fluff you could say your army is Lucius' own warband


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

If you are to use Lucius Id strongly suggest both having him and a Noise Marine Champion in the unit. Dual Doom Sirens actually spells DOOM to a hell of a lot of units 

Mixing models with Sonic Blasters and models without is generally a bad idea. It basically means that the unit isnt tailored for anything and thus lacks a real purpose. Thats not good if the unit costs 300+ pts.
I tend to view Noise Marine units with a Doom Siren Champ as pure CC units and thus skip both Sonic Blasters and Blastermasters all together on them.

If you ditch the SBs and 1 NM youre 10 pts short of fiddling Lucius in, ditch a second NM and youre at 990.


Regarding the Blissgiver Lord: You can not get +1A for 2 CCW when using a daemon weapon so ditch his plasma pistol and give him a combi melta instead. Cheaper, will kill that tank you aim for, and best of all wont burn yourself


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lucious=better vs MEQ, and the regular stuff.
MoSl Lord=better vs MC's, multi wound models.

Keep this in mind when you make your decision on what to take and where to put it.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to run Lucius in a squad of (6) noise marines with the doom siren / pf champion, no other upgrades. I've since removed him & replaced with a blissgiver lord. Why? Well, Lucius' armor sounds nice, but the only model throwing attacks at him is usually wearing a PF, meaning you're probably catching a wound or two with only a 5+ invul save to protect you (just like the lord). Chances are you MAY make one or two of those saves & get to throw a wound back at your attacker, BUT eventually that PF is going to smush you real good.... his PW kinda sucks... maybe it's just me but I found with 4 attacks I was still struggling to kill a single model a turn with him. The lash of torment is neat, but again with it only affecting models in base contact you're probably not going to be denying those PW/PF attacks since anyone who knows better will just surround you with rank & files & keep the character behind them. The double doom siren in the rhino is the BEST use for Lucius, but that leaves him as a pretty expensive 1-trick pony. You drive up, blast a squad with (2) S5 AP3 templates, probably wipe out most if not all of the squad & then what? chances are you're only going to get to do that once per game...

The blissgiver lord is (a) cheaper and (b) more multi-functional. With the BG you can reasonably expect to kill anything. Sure for anything with a single wound it's just a PW, but against those MC / IC it's a life-saver (or ender... depending on if you're wearing the pink or not.)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

My vote's on the slaaneshi lord, he'll tear up carnefexes like they were marines. Even at S4 he is our best answer to the tyranid death star, nobs, t-wolves, and any other HIGHLY prominent large creature. Plus you get the fun of a daemon weapon, and a higher I so you can butcher space marine lords without eternal warrior before they strike(So you kill that wolf lord with mark of the hunter or whatever before he tears your dudes apart).
Highly recommending this one, he rarely fails me.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I've decided to go for the Chaos Lord with Blissgiver for two reasons, firstly I think he is the tactically stronger of the two as you all suggested and I play the Tyranids alot so he helps with that, secondly from a fluff perspective (which is important to me) I think I'll just enjoy the character Lucius in the novels and other sources and instead create my own fluff for my Lord and I can therefore enjoy keeping a tally of worthy kills with the Blissgiver and maybe try converting my model accordingly after each signigicant victory (I can also say he enjoys inflicting pain as much on himself as the enemy if the DW decides to wound him). 

My only remaining question is how should I use him? I am thinking of putting him with a squad of Noise Marines and Including a PW champion, with Meltabombs and Doomsiren, so the squad still enjoys the great Template, has a backup PW in case the Lord goes nuts in CC and finally has two sets of Meltabombs in case a Dreadnought tries to ruin my day.

This means I'm dropping the Raptors entirely at the 1000pts level. So what is everyones opinion of this list?:

*HQ*

Chaos Lord, Mark of Slaanesh, Daemon Weapon, Meltabombs, 140pts

* TROOPS*

10 CSM, Champion, Power Weapon, Meltabombs, IOS, x2 Meltaguns, Rhino, 260pts

9 Noise Marines, Champion, Power Weapon, Doom Siren, Meltabombs, Rhino, 265pts

* HEAVY SUPPORT*

Vindicator, Daemonic Possession, 145pts

Defiler, 150pts


This list leaves me a spare 40pts which I'm not sure what to do with (I'm thinking 8 Sonic Blasters) and any suggestions would be welcome, I'm also not entirely set with the Defiler (although I could convert is with flayed skin, defiled corpses, Slaanesh banners etc, which might be cool) so you all can have 190pts worth of suggestions.  I'm so generous


----------



## Malgron (Jan 6, 2010)

Wings perhaps? He can still ride with the NM but fly out and personally challenge a unit while the NM continue to an objective or lay down suppressive fire, or do both with sonic weaponry. As mentioned about the blissgiver and I6, he has got a chance at taking out an IC, and then some, or a multi-wound sitting around.

It is risky, especially with a DW, but fluffwise it would be cool. It would be easy to convert some of the BA HQ's to look Slaaneshi.

Just a thought if they are extra points.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

There's no point on throwing sonic blasters on noise marines that are going to be sitting in a rhino (maybe on the 2 guys that can shoot out) since you'll drive up, unload, doom siren & assault. If you rapid fire your SB's you now can't assault, if you assault fire your SB's you've probably caused a few wounds allowing your opponent to pull models farther away potentially denying the charge (or causing them to flee from shooting.) I would recommend upgrading your PW's to fists. After you lose the MB's you've upgraded it only costs 5pts more & dramatically increases your effectiveness (also, since champions can't be picked out, they're the best place for fists). If you do this on both squads you now have 30 points remaining - you can daemonically possess (1) rhino to ensure your noise marines get where they need to, OR you could put extra-armor on both (I'd probably do that...)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I notice Alot of people dont mix SBs with Siren Champs. I for one like it alot. I always run 8 man NM squad in a Rhino with 5 SBs and the PW/DS Champ. This lets me roll up till my Rhino gets pop. And it will Pop against compentant players with Anti Mech (which everyone always does) and leaves that squad or to to hump it to the enemy. Well 5 SBs will alow me to shoot those units staying out of reach. Assualt 2 at 24" gives me 10 shots on those Fukin Orks or IG troops. The 2 Joe Shmoes are good as Wound Alocation since you will lose a man or more. Then with Lash and a little legging I can catch those Damn Lootas that pop my tank earlier. If you make them strictly CCQ and your Rhino gets pop by Vendettas, Lootas, Exorcists, LRBTs, Drop Pod filled with Meltas, WHATEVER, you will hating life as your troops are force to march to the closest infatry who is 24" away from you doing no kills at all. Or you can spend 25 Pts to do some damage as your force to march up. The Assault 2 also helps the DS Champ soften up units like PMs, Nob Bikers, Logan Wing WG Termie/PA mix units, and other T5, Mutli Wounds, +2 Save, units before you charge, it helps ALOT. Its just how you use them.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

So far this has been really helpful. A few questions, Malgrog, that is an awesome idea that fits the fluff amazingly, I'm just curious about some other opinions for that idea.

Also what does everyone think of the Defiler at 1000pts along with the Vindicator. As I said in a previous post, I wasn't sure about it, but now I'm almost completely set on the idea, barring any last minute objections. Also would a Twin-Linked Lascannon be a good addition to the model (and does anybody have any ideas for converting it to look more slaaneshi?)

I think I will add 5 Sonic Blasters to the Noise Marines, as a Warlock suggested, its great for when I hop out of the Rhino, as I can get ten bolter shots on any monstrous creatures or units with high initiative such as Banshees or Genestealers which are pretty fragile when shot at.

Finally, I think I will change the Vanilla Slaanesh squad Champion to a Powerfist, but I'm keeping the Power Weapon on the Noise Marine Champion, as he is my back up in case my Lord goes crazy and starts cutting himself. So thanks for the advice Clever


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

D-A-C said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for all the comments and suggestions. I've decided to go for the Chaos Lord with Blissgiver for two reasons, firstly


The rest of the post should have been something like:



D-A-C said:


> Waffles suggested it, and second, Waffles is awesome and knows far too much about chaos.


190 points? Maybe meltabombs on the lord, wings(Ride in a rhino then JUMPFUCKSTOMP)

Or a vindi with DP


----------

